# Blaze earns his BH!



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm excited to announce that Blaze and I earned his BH this past Saturday at Panhandle Schutzhund Club under Judge Mike Hamilton!! 

I am very happy with his performance, he did almost exactly as I've trained and would expect him to do. Knowing that he's the first dog I've trained, he's 15 months old and we trialed at a field we've never been to makes me even more happy. Biggest fault was that he sat up twice in the long down, little stinker. The judge was great and gave very fair and accurate critics of all the dogs, I enjoyed him very much.



















Blaze's BH 3-1-14 - YouTube

Blaze's BH critique 3-1-14 - YouTube


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm not sure who has the biggest grin Natalie, you or Blaze!!!!!!!!!!!

I couldn't be happier for you!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats! That is awesome & great videos too!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Fantastic! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's great!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations to you both! Good job


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! Your routine looked very nice! I can't wait to trial Carma for hers soon.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:
Congrats to you ... Both!

 Kat


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

How exciting!! Big congrats! :happyboogie:


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats! Nice routine and nice looking dog


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Blaze!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice work! Show your camera man the zoom button before your IPO1 trial.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats! Neat video thanks for sharing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Model K9 citizen! Congrats! C:


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, we appreciate them!! 



Zahnburg said:


> Nice work! Show your camera man the zoom button before your IPO1 trial.


Hahahaha that's exactly what I said!! I tried figuring out how to zoom in after the fact but couldn't figure it out. If anyone knows how to edit a video that way I'd love to know. My husband took the video and was so proud it wasn't shaky, I said yep it's not shaky but I'm kind of far away, lol.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats! Great video!!!


----------

